# Ringtone for organists?



## Dorsetmike

Being a bit of a luddite I don't have a mobile phone, but thought that this would make a good ringtone expecially for organists (which I am not)

Opening bars of Gigout's Dialogue played on the organ of Wimborne Minster with these 8' trumpets sounding out


----------

